# Looking for homes for 5 mated pairs



## Aces (Aug 4, 2012)

My son & I love our pigeons & we've had most since they were hatched, but we're afraid that the neighbors might be getting annoyed & are going to call animal control. There are 5 pairs needing homes & we'll only adopt them out as mates. We have taken really good care of them, and we hate to do this, but we feel better if we knew they were safe and in no danger of going to the pound. We're in the West LA area and can deliver within an hour drive of the 405 & 10 freeways. 

Pics to be posted shortly. Thanks.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Ask your neighbours, check your by-laws. You can be in the safe zone and they can do nothing about it.


----------



## Aces (Aug 4, 2012)

We're not. The city ordinance is the birds can 't be any closer than 25 feet from a structure, and there is no place to put the aviary that falls under those requirements. If they call the city, I'll have to get rid of the birds right away.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes but ask the nieghbours,


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

What kind of pigeon do you have?


----------

